

Can we do a poll on which OS hackers use? - javert

I can't do this, because I don't have enough karma. Could someone who's reading this set it up? (Meanwhile, please do not upvote this entry.)<p>I would give the following choices:
-Mac
-*nix
-Windows
======
satyajit
All 3, dev on Mac, deploy on Linux, and make sure that your app runs on
IE6/7/8 - so there you have all three. Though few months back, I had all
threee running in VMWare, my storage was in Linux VM, the app server was in
Mac, and the desktop app was in Windows VM. But many times it also depends on
what you are developing.

------
jlees
The problem is a lot of us use all three.

~~~
gregatragenet
ditto. Right tool for the job and all that.

------
vorador
The os doesn't matter as much as the tools : text editor, programming
language, etc

